# Pastel Portraits



## GhostTown

I came across an artists work online a few months ago and absolutely fell in love with her style so we contacted her to do some portraits of our kids. This month she's doing Alice and Oscar, and later this fall she'll portray Truman and probably Kaya (our dog) as well. Below his her start. I'll update the thread as she goes along. I'm stoked about her start! 

This is the photo that she's working from for Alice:










This is her progress after two days:












This is her progress on Oscar in the same two days. You can see the photo she's working from here.


----------



## GhostTown

Here is another example showing the scale of Alice's portrait:


----------



## Jacq

Can't wait to see the finished product! AND she has a cute cat, too.


----------



## GhostTown

She has two gorgeous Ragdolls.


----------



## GhostTown

Update on Alice:


----------



## dweamgoil

Can you share the link for the artist's website? And how much roundabout figure is fine do these portraits run? I am loving what I am seeing from your post.

You can pm me the info.


----------



## yingying

Nice artwork for sure! Can't wait to see the final outcome!

However I won't want portrait of my cats. Some of my friends are already on the fence about whether to start calling me crazy cat lady. A cat portrait will definitely help them making final decision :lol:


----------



## MowMow

I have a feeling it will get yanked, but I'm glad I caught it before it was  This might be the perfect Christmas present for myself. A lovely portrait of my boys.


----------



## GhostTown

yingying said:


> Some of my friends are already on the fence about whether to start calling me crazy cat lady.



If I had 'friends' mock my cats or I, then I would probably consider re-titling our relationship.


----------



## MowMow

GhostTown said:


> If I had 'friends' mock my cats or I, then I would probably consider re-titling our relationship.


Agreed. If my 'friends' don't like me exactly the way I am, crazy cat lady and all, they can move on to finding another 'friend'.


----------



## GhostTown

We have art work all over our house, some original, some not. My wife and I are really into this kind of thing. Seeing our Alice come to life like this under the hands of an artist with this kind of talent has me completely elated. I am absolutely beside myself with excitement over what she's done so far.

If I can't share it with cat people, who can I share it with?


----------



## yingying

GhostTown said:


> If I had 'friends' mock my cats or I, then I would probably consider re-titling our relationship.





> Agreed. If my 'friends' don't like me exactly the way I am, crazy cat lady and all, they can move on to finding another 'friend'.


Now you folks are taking this way too serious. My friends don't "like" or "dislike" me being a cat lady (or not). They just grab the opportunity to make fun of me. Which I'm more than capable to handle. Better yet, they cannot complain when I make fun of them! And I got more of those opportunities than they do :lol:


----------



## dweamgoil

yingying said:


> Now you folks are taking this way too serious. My friends don't "like" or "dislike" me being a cat lady (or not). They just grab the opportunity to make fun of me. Which I'm more than capable to handle. Better yet, they cannot complain when I make fun of them! And I got more of those opportunities than they do :lol:


I think this is a clear case of as you get older, you care what other people think regardless if you can banter back or not.


----------



## Ritzpg

FWIW: Ritz Camera (and probably other photo stores) will make a pillowcase with a picture of your furry friend on it. I'm thinking of having one made with a picture of Ritz (yeah, that's my cats name) to take with me to Greece on vacation. I'll pull off the pillowcase the hotel provides and put on the one of Ritz; I can hug her that way. They cost around $30.


----------



## Ritzpg

PS: beautiful cat! Talented artist! I can't draw a straight line with a ruler.


----------



## GhostTown

dweamgoil said:


> i think this is a clear case of as you get older, you care less and less what other people think regardless if you can banter back or not.


 
+100


----------



## yingying

dweamgoil said:


> I think this is a clear case of as you get older, you care less and less what other people think regardless if you can banter back or not.


Haha, you got it so right! :lol: When I was in my early 20s, I do feel upset if someone (be it friend or not) bad mouth me. Now I'm crossing the 30 line, and my attitude is more and more like "keep barking as long as you don't bite" :lol:


----------



## GhostTown

I'm past the mid 30's mark and my attitude remains "keep barking and I'll kick your teeth in".

Look forward to portrait updates tomorrow. I'm so excited.


----------



## Mom of 4

I would also like a PM with the artist's info.
Gorgeous cats and great work, so far.


----------



## dweamgoil

GhostTown said:


> Look forward to portrait updates tomorrow. I'm so excited.


I am excited for you and your wife. That is so awesome! I reserved a spot for November so it gives me time to save up my pennies, and somehow capture the cats on camera altogether in one picture. Patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue, patience...


----------



## GhostTown

Yeah, you have to be patient. We contacted her in January. Now that she's started it's almost unreal. Oscar and Alice are the first non-ragdolls that she's ever done, and Alice is the largest she's done! 

The price is what it is. You don't find people with this kind of talent who loves cats the way she does, and I am going to cherish these for the rest of my life.


----------



## dweamgoil

I think the price is very reasonable. She's also very flexible. We worked out a deal since I wanted all 4 cats in one portrait. This will definitely be a wonderful Christmas present for our family.


----------



## jadis

Beautiful work. I've been wanting something like that for a long time of my cats and my dogs, but I've never found anyone that good.


----------



## GhostTown

Update:


----------



## GhostTown

Another update. The base layer is finished. Next up, color.

This is huge, but it allows the detail to be seen.


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## kty78

Very nice!


----------



## Advection

Wow! Truly amazing talent, they're coming out beautiful! Can you PM me the info, please? I'd like to look at her other work and set something up for the future.


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## Leazie

Wow, wow, wow. The portraits are going to be amazing when complete.


----------



## littlesushi

these are beautiful! thank you so much for sharing. i love the progress shots and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## GhostTown




----------



## Leazie

Breathtaking!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Wow she does a fantastic job! What a treasure these two portrait will be. Thanks for sharing


----------



## my5kitties

GhostTown, would you PM her information? I don't know when I could afford it, but I'd love for her to do a portrait of my Bridge baby, Smokey aka Shmoo Boo...even including the bit of food on his nose.


----------



## Leni

Can you PM me the site and pricing as well? That painting is beautiful and would love to get my kitties done also.


----------



## dweamgoil

OMG! Words fail me 8O


----------



## sunset97

Wow they are amazing.


----------



## GhostTown

Louise is such a nice lady. I thank you for the comments, but she's the one who deserves the credit. I'm looking at these with all of you, really. They are AWESOME.


----------



## Skye_Mia

Those are incredible!!!


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## GhostTown

Done for the day. Looks great!


----------



## GhostTown

I guess she wanted to tinker with it some more.

BTW, keep in mind that these are photographs of the artwork so the lighting changes from photo to photo.


----------



## Victoriax

wow this is simply stunning, I thought the one on the previous page was the finished pic which was gorgeous but the detail just keeps coming 

the fur looks like you could actually touch the softness of it 

fabulous


----------



## GhostTown

Alright, she's done until Monday:


----------



## dweamgoil

It's coming out just perfect! I am SO glad you shared that link


----------



## GhostTown

dweamgoil said:


> It's coming out just perfect! I am SO glad you shared that link



Isn't it just the COOLEST thing?????? I hope when yours is being done you share the progress the same way.

Everyday she makes progress I am more and more blown away that these, portraits THIS personal to us, will be hanging up in my house!


----------



## dweamgoil

GhostTown said:


> Isn't it just the COOLEST thing?????? I hope when yours is being done you share the progress the same way.
> 
> Everyday she makes progress I am more and more blown away that these, portraits THIS personal to us, will be hanging up in my house!


No worries, I definitely intend to share. It's too exciting not to!!!


----------



## TsMomma

Beautiful work!! They look exactly like an actual photo instead of a drawing. AMAZING!!! I love them!!


----------



## Greenport ferals

The portrait of Alice is the best cat portrait I've ever seen, by far.
Alice is a stunning cat.


----------



## GhostTown

She emailed another pic this morning and the colors are more vivid and rich, the detail in her ruff and paws are filling in, it's great! I'll wait til she updates facebook again to post here though.


----------



## Victoriax

I have just found the fb page & wow she is an amazing artist isnt she, i was very happy to see that she is in the UK too


----------



## RachandNito

I'd love to learn more about this artist too, if only to see her other works!


----------



## catloverami

Yes, I agree I think she's one of the best animal portraitists I've seen! Dabbled some years ago myself with landscape painting and portraits (human variety), and I must say her eyes are absolutely amazing!....eyes are one of the hardest things to get right in a portrait, just a slight mistake can put off the look, and hers are perfect that I can see. It will definitely be a painting you will cherish for many many years.


----------



## GhostTown

The last update before the final. She'll (Alice) be finished up today and then on to my Oscar boy.


----------



## GhostTown

She's done. I do not have strong enough words for how special this is.


----------



## GhostTown

For reference so you don't have to go back to the first page:


----------



## GhostTown

Another scale reference:


----------



## Nan

That's beautiful! (Of course, so is Alice!) It's nice to see the actual size.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

How did you come across this artist?


----------



## GhostTown

I saw her work on another forum and contacted her.


----------



## Victoriax

absolutely stunning  you must be so happy & proud to now own such a special piece of art 

I have reserved a slot with Louise for next March, my OH is having a pastel portrait done for my birthday, I am so excited 

thank you so much for sharing this other wise I would have never known about this wonderful artist x


----------



## GhostTown

Awesome. This morning she closed her books until she catches up with orders. You were lucky to get in!


----------



## Victoriax

I know I was her last booking  very lucky & grateful x


----------



## GhostTown

Oscar is getting some attention today:


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## GhostTown




----------



## GhostTown

I realize it's probably getting lame seeing this thread continue getting bumped to the top of the page, but I have to give the same attention to my Oscar, too.

Update:


----------



## hoofmaiden

Gorgeous!  Cats AND artwork!


----------



## crazyismycat

I want a portrait of my kitties!!! what is her contact information? price?


----------



## GhostTown

crazyismycat said:


> I want a portrait of my kitties!!! what is her contact information? price?


If you look at post #56 in this thread you can see how to contact the artist. 

Oscar update:


----------



## Leazie

Oscar you are a handsome devil. She is really capturing him in that portrait.


----------



## Mom of 4

I've been following her work on Facebook since you gave me the info. She is very talented. VERY! Amazing work.


----------



## Victoriax

stunning, I cant believe how fast she is able to work to such a great standard 

Oscar is gorgeous x


----------



## GhostTown

A better photo:


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## rascaljade

Looking good!!


----------



## GhostTown

Oscar, all done:


----------



## rascaljade

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

This is the most impressive animal artist Ive ever seen! Wow!


----------



## Victoriax

beautiful portrait of a very beautiful Oscar xxx

have you take delivery of them yet, I see they had been set out to you??


----------



## GhostTown

They should arrive sometime today.


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## Victoriax

can we see the full portrait's please


----------



## Leazie

It's almost like you can reach out and pet her.


----------



## GhostTown

Victoriax said:


> can we see the full portrait's please


They still have their protective coverings on them right now so they are too delicate to try and get great photos. I greatly fear messing them up. We are going to get them to a professional framer ASAP (as soon as I find one that I'm comfortable with) and when they are done I'll show them hanging on the wall.

I will say this though, photos do not do them justice. They are truly memorizing in person.


----------



## GhostTown

FINALLY have these home.


----------



## minikin44

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm going to do portraits of my babies to get custom tags made for them and then I'm thinking about doing portraits for other people. I do colored pencil, but now I'm curious about trying pastel! :-D Inspiration!! At least if my pics of my babies end up ugly, I know an amazing artist to go to!


----------

